# [THEME][MIUI][7-24-11] Offical MIUI Dark Theme



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

I take no credit for this theme. I came across it at miuiandroid.com and am simply passing it along. I personally love it compared to the default theme. Check it out...

http://miuiandroid.com/themes/


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out miui.us


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty slick. Way to keep delivering the goods.


----------

